# building my own screen printing press - just need a few details clarified



## Crownedmercy (Aug 24, 2007)

How is everyone doing today. I am very interested in starting up a small screen printing shop and have some questions. I am in the middle of designing my own press. I understand how they work and get the concept but a few details are missing that I hope you all can help me out with.

1. I am buiding a 4 color one station press and was just wondering estimate wise how much does a screen(aluminum frame), ink and squeegee weigh. that way I know how much tension I need to hold the screen up 

2. How close does the screen have to be to the t-shirt. Do you want in directly one the t-shirt(I am assuming this) or do you want some sort of a gap. 

3. If anyone had any dimensions on the arms of the press and just overall length and stuff that would be greatly appreciated or even if some one had some plans or drawings of ones that they have made that also would be awesome.

Thanks in advance

Jeff


----------



## lonestargraphics (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Jeff,

The book _How To Print T-Shirts for Fun and Profit_ is a great place to begin. Within the book you will find a list of all materials needed to build your entire screen printing workshop along with diagrams of everything!!

Wishing you much success!

Stacy


----------



## monstermerch (Apr 23, 2007)

1. aluminum frames are relatively light, but if you're ever wanting to use wood frames or newman roller frames you'll want a pretty good amount of tension. Using encased piston type springs on the bottom of the print head vs. extended springs on the top makes the press a little less like a catapult. 

2. you want a 1/8" off contact (the space between the screen and t-shirt) to insure good print results. You may want to make your plattens adjustable in height or the off-contact adjustable if you ever need to print fleece or sweatshirts. You will always want 1/8" of room. You can use a piece of plexiglass or wood that's 1/8 thick and set your adjustments so the screen barely rests on top of the plexiglass (that's what I always do).

3. You should research the different manufacturers and see what they do. I don't know the arm length right off hand, but you'll want to make sure your platten is 16" x 18". The rest of the measurements are all relative to your design. 

Are you building this out of wood or fabricating it in metal?


----------



## Crownedmercy (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks stacy I will definelty check out that book. I have been seeing it mentioned everywhere on here so it looks like it has a good track record

monstermerch,

1. so for the springs you are saying its better to hook them up down closer to the carousel versus closer to screen on the arm. hopefully I get what you are saying

2.when adjusting the off contact does the screen always have to be perfectly parallel to the platen or is a slight taper okay. I am having trouble of making the that distance adjustable unless I were just to use different thicknesses of platens. or even using spacers underneath the platen does that sound like it would work. If not I am open for suggestions

3.so the dimensions are not as important and long as the press functions correctly right? well thats how I am kind of going about it for right now. 

I am making this press out of metal, I used to be a CNC machine programmer so I have a few engineering connections that are willing to help. I appreciate your response and anyother information will be more than useful. Have a nice day


----------



## stugrey (Aug 24, 2007)

Fancy building 2? 

We are are at the design stage of a (wooden) 4 colour press too and the devil is in the details!


----------



## Crownedmercy (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah that what I figured the only thing is that there really arent any local printers that are kind enough to let me check out their presses so with a lot of stuff I am just taking a shot in the dark. But Like i say i understand the concept and all so It shouldnt be impossible just hard. but it will be worth it


----------



## Crownedmercy (Aug 24, 2007)

Going through the forums I am realizing that I am going to need to build more than just a press. so If anyone has any information about a flash dryer or an exposure unit that too would be very helpful thanks. I am looking to build my own everything and hopefully this will lower my overhead. but we will see

Thanks again


----------



## KoalaTees (Jul 25, 2007)

I first built the single color pressed out of wood. Then I built my own 4 color press both from the book mentioned in the above thread. Great book by the way! They came out pretty good, althought the lasy suzy was a bit tricky to screw down on the 4-color. Get good wood so it does not warp. The platens should be covered with something smooth if possible.

I plan to build the exposure unit in the same book next. I use a photo flood bulb as shown in the book (again - same as above). I use CRT-50 quick film on the screen and at 20 inches away it takes only 4-4.5 minutes expose and comes out fine. 

The flash dryer?? Buy one, probably save you some greif! 

I also use a spacer attached to the screen for off-set printing. 1/8" ok.

I also built this very strong wood bench. Easy plans on the Web. It holds the press sturdy while printing - it is very important to have a sturdy work bench.

Still leaning how to make good tees, but enjoying it and making a few $$


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

hi koalatees and stugrey, 

do you mind if you post your printing press here? i wanna get some idea on how i will build mine. thanks in advance!


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

DIY equipment is a great idea and could be nice if those who try it share with the others. Unfortunatelly my DIY projects tend to have low reliability... waisting the cost saving part... but srill enthusiastic!!!


----------



## KoalaTees (Jul 25, 2007)

I would post it, but I have to scan it at work and I am not sure how to attach it to this forum. I suggest you purchase The book _How To Print T-Shirts for Fun and Profit. _It has plans for one color, four color, a vacuum table, an exposure table all pretty easy to build. Plus good topics from getting the art to running a business. It is an all enclusive book. I refer to it often. Good for a beginners and helps you move into the more professional realm of screen printing. 

As your business picks up, you should consider a metal press with adjustments for the platens and registrations. Makes set up that much easier. I am still working on the homemade one for now too. Someday when I get some more $$.


----------



## emjay777 (Jun 4, 2007)

KoalaTees,
i would love to see some pic of your homamade press and shirt too!

thanks


----------



## KoalaTees (Jul 25, 2007)

I'll see what I can do. But see The book _How To Print T-Shirts for Fun and Profit_ is a great place to begin. I made the one in there. How do you add an attachment?


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

to add an attachment, simply click on REPLY at the lower part of this thread, then on the menu under "Type Your Message Below:" simply click on the Paper Pin symbol or logo.

a small screen will appear that will let you browse the file (picture) that you have saved on your computer. locate it using "browse" then click on "Upload" then "close this window"

automatically after that, when you click on "submit reply", the image will be shown immediately on your reply. 

hope this helps. we've been wanting to see your printing machine soon!!! 

thanks


----------



## KoalaTees (Jul 25, 2007)

Thank you. I do not have a picture yet of the press. I will try to get one soon. To test the attachment feature, here are two shirts I made for a local fair vendor of wine / beer making accessiories.


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

KoalaTees said:


> Thank you. I do not have a picture yet of the press. I will try to get one soon. To test the attachment feature, here are two shirts I made for a local fair vendor of wine / beer making accessiories.


hi,

would you happen to have the pictures of the real shirts youve made for them?
we're used to see images that's "catalog-like" 
we would like to see actual products here. 

much thanks!


----------



## Crownedmercy (Aug 24, 2007)

Well I actually decided that I am just going to buy a press versus building one and hoping that it works. So if any one knows a good place to start looking that would be helpful. I am looking to go as little investment as possible but I want a good press. I was thinking a 4 color one station press. so some pointers would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Silk Screening Supplies .com, screen printing equipment, silk screen printing kits - Good people, easy to get in touch with. They've got about everything you will need to start off with. They have a few low cost options too.


----------

